# Amazon Prime, Streaming vs. Download and Roamio



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

I've read here in multiple places that Amazon Prime streaming isn't available on TiVos but Amazon download is. Can someone please clarify? When I watch something from Amazon, or Netflix for that matter aren't I streaming? Its just Amazon Prime that isn't available at all, right? But Amazon is?

Thank you.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Prime is a separate streaming service offered from Amazon. The download service is just that, a download of the program. Prime is not available through the Amazon app, but rumor has it as a future offering from Amazon.

Netflix is streaming only.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Never having used Amazon on TiVo....

If I am a Prime member (I am) and I download a movie (on TiVo) that would be offered free to Prime members am I still charged for it?


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Joe01880 said:


> Never having used Amazon on TiVo....
> 
> If I am a Prime member (I am) and I download a movie (on TiVo) that would be offered free to Prime members am I still charged for it?


It'll tell you what it costs before you download it.


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

jrtroo said:


> Prime is a separate streaming service offered from Amazon. The download service is just that, a download of the program. Prime is not available through the Amazon app, but rumor has it as a future offering from Amazon.
> 
> Netflix is streaming only.


I guess my confusion stems from using Amazon Prime AND Netflix on my Panasonic TV and see absolutely no difference between the two in terms of streaming vs. download, i.e.: the experience is exactly the same. So, again, how would I know if I am streaming or downloading? I know this sounds like maybe a silly distinction but apparently its pretty important when we talk of the various services available.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

sangs said:


> It'll tell you what it costs before you download it.


That doesn't answer the question though. The TiVo Amazon doesn't take Prime into consideration so if it is a movie free for Prime members but being seen through TiVo do we get charged? TiVo not recognizing Prime the Price would show up right? But being Prime members we should not be charged, so would we get charged?


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Joe01880 said:


> That doesn't answer the question though. The TiVo Amazon doesn't take Prime into consideration so if it is a movie free for Prime members but being seen through TiVo do we get charged? TiVo not recognizing Prime the Price would show up right? But being Prime members we should not be charged, so would we get charged?


Sorry. Prime Streaming only streams and since streaming isn't supported by the Amazon app on Tivo, the Prime pricing structure does not apply. Whether or not Amazon offers the same movie free on both services (stream and download) would be on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

boulderskies said:


> I guess my confusion stems from using Amazon Prime AND Netflix on my Panasonic TV and see absolutely no difference between the two in terms of streaming vs. download, i.e.: the experience is exactly the same. So, again, how would I know if I am streaming or downloading? I know this sounds like maybe a silly distinction but apparently its pretty important when we talk of the various services available.


You'll know because you can't stream Amazon Prime on the Tivo. It downloads the actual movie to your Tivo hard drive and in order to watch the movie, you have to select it from the list in "My Shows." Whereas Netflix you just watch through the Netflix app as it streams. Make sense?


----------



## wml1950 (Dec 25, 2006)

Amazon on Tivo allows complete downloading of a show to the Tivo hard drive. The show is not watched through streaming. The Tivo actually avoids any buffering issue that can be common on streaming. Once the show is downloaded on the Tivo, it can be watched regardless of your internet speed or whether your internet is temporarily down.I actually like Tivo's method. Roku allows the streaming but not the downloading.

Without even bringing Tivo into the discussion, Amazon Prime is not the same as the complete universe of available Amazon shows. Many shows on Amazon have to be purchased separately if the show is not available on Amazon Prime.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

Joe01880 said:


> That doesn't answer the question though. The TiVo Amazon doesn't take Prime into consideration so if it is a movie free for Prime members but being seen through TiVo do we get charged? TiVo not recognizing Prime the Price would show up right? But being Prime members we should not be charged, so would we get charged?


Posts 7 & 8 are correct. I normally stream Amazon Prime through a Roku, but I tested this last night. I found an episode free to everybody (Prime and non-Prime) and downloaded it through the Tivo. It took me through the payment interface (even though the charge was $0.00) and required entry of my PIN number for charging an episode. The episode is still stored on my Tivo, ie downloaded, not streamed. Two different services. Tivo recommends you let at least 15 minutes download before you start to watch to have a good buffer; in reality, this probably varies with your ISP speed.

Obviously not much point to renting an episode that is free with Prime, but you might want to buy it as Prime offerings do expire and get replaced with new offerings.


----------



## duncan7 (Sep 17, 2004)

All the recent press about Comcast and Netflix has me reconsidering my dislike for the Amazon (download) vs the Amazon Prime (streaming) model. Time-from-purchase-to-viewability, pricing (since I already pay for Prime) and specious "net neutrality" demagoguery aside, the download model does seem like it makes more sense unless Amazon has a ton of "paid peering" agreements in place with last-mile providers. They're already losing money on the Prime service (they claim) so this seems unlikely unless it also supports things like S3. Besides guaranteed high-bandwidth from the TiVo's HD to the decoder, I'm thinking the latency in the play-pause-rewind functions should be less on the downloaded content, too, though I haven't tried them side-by-side.


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

sangs said:


> Sorry. Prime Streaming only streams and since streaming isn't supported by the Amazon app on Tivo, the Prime pricing structure does not apply. Whether or not Amazon offers the same movie free on both services (stream and download) would be on a case-by-case basis.


If I Google Amazon Prime, I see streaming AND downloading. So, Amazon Prime can be streamed OR downloaded. TiVo offers Amazon Instant Video but I don't think it offers Prime. So, the distinction as far as TiVo is concerned is still vague. Seems like a licensing thing to me.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

boulderskies said:


> If I Google Amazon Prime, I see streaming AND downloading. So, Amazon Prime can be streamed OR downloaded. TiVo offers Amazon Instant Video but I don't think it offers Prime. So, the distinction as far as TiVo is concerned is still vague. Seems like a licensing thing to me.


-- Amazon Prime is an entity in and of itself. 
-- Amazon Prime offers "free" two day shipping, plus free Prime streaming and free Prime videos for $79 per year. 
-- You cannot STREAM any Prime videos on Tivo, as of now. 
-- If a video is available to DOWNLOAD for free on Amazon Instant Video as a "purchase" through Prime, you can download that video to your Tivo. (Or your computer or whatever other type of device allows for storage). 
-- However, just because a video or show is available for free through Prime Streaming DOES NOT GUARANTEE that it will be available for free to purchase from Amazon Instant Video - and vice versa.


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

sangs said:


> -- Amazon Prime is an entity in and of itself.
> -- Amazon Prime offers "free" two day shipping, plus free Prime streaming and free Prime videos for $79 per year.
> -- You cannot STREAM any Prime videos on Tivo, as of now.
> -- If a video is available to DOWNLOAD for free on Amazon Instant Video as a "purchase" through Prime, you can download that video to your Tivo. (Or your computer or whatever other type of device allows for storage).
> -- However, just because a video or show is available for free through Prime Streaming DOES NOT GUARANTEE that it will be available for free to purchase from Amazon Instant Video - and vice versa.


I found the above to be accurate albeit confusing. Last night, I spent time comparing my Panasonic TV's portrayal of NetFlix and Amazon with TiVo's. I now know why I was so confused. On the Panasonic, Amazon Instant and Prime are available in the same place with very little distinction shown between them; in fact, from a user perspective, they both are very similar to Netflix. More confusingly, if you go to the Panasonic's Amazon Help, no distinction at all is made between the two. Weird.

In TiVo, as has been pointed out, Amazon is ONLY available as Amazon Instant Video (offering purchase and rentals); Amazon Prime does not appear at all.

Thank you to all who contributed to this thread.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Yes, Amazon's help info on Tivo is abysmal, probably a reflection of how unimportant the Tivo audience is to them. Just one or two well written paragraphs on their web site would alleviate the need for this thread, and many other threads hashing over the same confusion.


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

dlfl said:


> Yes, Amazon's help info on Tivo is abysmal, probably a reflection of how unimportant the Tivo audience is to them. Just one or two well written paragraphs on their web site would alleviate the need for this thread, and many other threads hashing over the same confusion.


It doesn't get any better on the Amazon site either. Its almost as if Instant Video and Prime are after-thoughts...


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I have always thought that the main function of an Amazon Prime subscription was to get you to buy more stuff. I never believed that Amazon was trying to make money selling the Prime subscription and looked at the "free" streaming part of it as loss leader, again with the goal to get you to buy more stuff. 

That said I really don't know why TiVo is the only devise where they haven't updated the app so you can use Prime streaming along with buying or renting a movie/show from Amazon Instant. However it is also the only Amazon Instant app on any device (other than a computer) where you can download rented/purchased shows instead of streaming them which for people like me that have intermittently slow Internet access is the only way to reliably access 1080p digital content. 

So if they do ever provide an updated app that can stream Amazon Prime and/or Amazon Instant content I really hope they also retain the ability to download at least Amazon Instant content.


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

atmuscarella said:


> I have always thought that the main function of an Amazon Prime subscription was to get you to buy more stuff. I never believed that Amazon was trying to make money selling the Prime subscription and looked at the "free" streaming part of it as loss leader, again with the goal to get you to buy more stuff.
> 
> That said I really don't know why TiVo is the only devise where they haven't updated the app so you can use Prime streaming along with buying or renting a movie/show from Amazon Instant. However it is also the only Amazon Instant app on any device (other than a computer) where you can download rented/purchased shows instead of streaming them which for people like me that have intermittently slow Internet access is the only way to reliably access 1080p digital content.
> 
> So if they do ever provide an updated app that can stream Amazon Prime and/or Amazon Instant content I really hope they also retain the ability to download at least Amazon Instant content.


I'm pretty sure I can access Instant Video content for renting/buying on my Panasonic TV.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

boulderskies said:


> I'm pretty sure I can access Instant Video content for renting/buying on my Panasonic TV.


I am nearly certain you can - but you can not download it, you have to stream it. Which is a big big deal for those of use with DSL (think slow) Internet access.

Plus I also believe the content streamed to your TV will only be 720p instead of 1080p as I believe Amazon still uses 720p for HD streaming and only provides 1080p content when you download it (this may have changed by now so I am not 100% certain but that was the way it used to be).


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

atmuscarella said:


> I am nearly certain you can - but you can not download it, you have to stream it. Which is a big big deal for those of use with DSL (think slow) Internet access.
> 
> Plus I also believe the content streamed to your TV will only be 720p instead of 1080p as I believe Amazon still uses 720p for HD streaming and only provides 1080p content when you download it (this may have changed by now so I am not 100% certain but that was the way it used to be).


On my Roku, I can stream pretty well with 6 Mbps DSL. It was a little shaky at 3 Mbps, so I upgraded for $5/month.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

JohnS-MI said:


> On my Roku, I can stream pretty well with 6 Mbps DSL. It was a little shaky at 3 Mbps, so I upgraded for $5/month.


I also have 6Mbps DSL and if it is anything near 6Mbps it works fine (even with Vudu HDX), however Frontier has a capacity problem in my area and while I always get 6Mbps in the morning by the time evening comes and I want to stream something is has dropped to 1-1.5 Mbps, which is pretty useless.

Unfortunately I live in a "cable free" zone and don't have any other viable options so it is what it is.


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

atmuscarella said:


> I am nearly certain you can - but you can not download it, you have to stream it. Which is a big big deal for those of use with DSL (think slow) Internet access.
> 
> Plus I also believe the content streamed to your TV will only be 720p instead of 1080p as I believe Amazon still uses 720p for HD streaming and only provides 1080p content when you download it (this may have changed by now so I am not 100% certain but that was the way it used to be).


Well now I'm confused again with the streaming vs. download thing. Is there a dictionary somewhere that will sort out download vs. streaming vs. Netflix vs Amazon Instant Video vs. Amazon Prime? What determines which (stream vs download) is available???


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

boulderskies said:


> Well now I'm confused again with the streaming vs. download thing. Is there a dictionary somewhere that will sort out download vs. streaming vs. Netflix vs Amazon Instant Video vs. Amazon Prime? What determines which (stream vs download) is available???


From you post I kind of thought you might not completely understand the difference between streaming and downloading as it pertains to Amazon Instant videos.

If you steam Netflix on your TiVo what that means is the source material (file) is on Netfilx's servers and the data is sent to you in a stream over the Internet and you are viewing that stream in real time as your TiVo receives it. The same happens if you use Amazon Instant or Prime with your TV's Amazon app the source material stays on Amazon's servers and Amazon sends you a stream that you watch in real time.

However when you rent an Amazon Instant video on your TiVo what happens is that Amazon "downloads" the source material (file) to your TiVo's hard drive and then you "play" the video from your hard drive. To confuse matters a little more with Amazon Instant downloads on your TiVo you can start playing them before they finish downloading.

With streaming your Internet speed has to be fast enough to stream all the data in real time and you do not need much local storage (just enough for a small buffer) (think Roku or your TV). With downloading your Internet speed doesn't matter an hour show might take 30 minutes or 2 hours to download, but you need enough local storage for the whole file (like your TiVo's hard drive or a computer).

As for what determines if a service is streaming video or providing a file to download I guess that is up to the service. In reality most stuff is streamed now, but Amazon Instant on TiVo and the Pod casts you can subscribe too on TiVo are downloaded.

Ask more questions if the above doesn't explain it well enough.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

The service provider determines which kinds of service to offer. Netflix is *streaming only* on all devices, and amazon is *download only on TiVo*. Amazon offers a streaming service for some devices, but not all devices (including TiVo and android tables that are not named Kindle).


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

atmuscarella said:


> From you post I kind of thought you might not completely understand the difference between streaming and downloading as it pertains to Amazon Instant videos.
> 
> If you steam Netflix on your TiVo what that means is the source material (file) is on Netfilx's servers and the data is sent to you in a stream over the Internet and you are viewing that stream in real time as your TiVo receives it. The same happens if you use Amazon Instant or Prime with your TV's Amazon app the source material stays on Amazon's servers and Amazon sends you a stream that you watch in real time.
> 
> ...


This is an excellent description of streaming vs. download and is exactly as I understood them to be. My confusion probably stems from the usage of these terms on here (sometimes interchangeably) and also jtroo's discussion below of how different services treat Amazon differently. Thank you to both of you.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

jrtroo said:


> The service provider determines which kinds of service to offer. Netflix is *streaming only* on all devices, and amazon is *download only on TiVo*. Amazon offers a streaming service for some devices, but not all devices (including TiVo and android tables that are not named Kindle).


Fyi if you use dolphin browser with jetpack, and sideload a hacked version of Adobe flash, you can use Amazon streaming on android. May require a newer os. Check Google for details.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Actually, I have also watched it through Chrome browser as well. There is just not an app by Amazon to do this.


----------



## bparker (Mar 5, 2014)

When I called tivo, they told me Amazon should have something this year, 2014, where I can stream Amazon Prime. They said I should also be able to stream to Android. Maybe they're pulling my leg to try to lull me into a sense of calm.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

bparker said:


> When I called tivo, they told me Amazon should have something this year, 2014, where I can stream Amazon Prime. They said I should also be able to stream to Android. Maybe they're pulling my leg to try to lull me into a sense of calm.


I have a feeling that it's really up to Amazon at this point in time. Many have pointed out that Amazon might not want to support TiVo since they are coming out with their own set top box this year.... but I think that Amazon wants to stick it to Apple, and TiVo is a great way to do this as there is a very large installed TiVo base out there who would immediately become Prime Eligible customers.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

jmpage2 said:


> I have a feeling that it's really up to Amazon at this point in time.


It always has been up to Amazon to offer us Tivo users an app to utilize their service.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> It always has been up to Amazon to offer us Tivo users an app to utilize their service.


That is not necessarily true. There could be technical limitations from TiVo that prevent amazon from doing this. There could also be a minimum standard in terms of UI speed, etc, that TiVo has not been able to meet with previous versions of their product.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Amazon has had an app for a long time, so they have the capacity if they wanted to invest the O&M. 

Most all of the apps are slow, if that were a threshold requirement we would be app-less.


----------



## laurenmiller (Sep 28, 2020)

I personally download amazon prime videos on my Android sd card and then copy it in my usb and then play it on my Android tv. If you want to do this, simply follow these steps.

Enable Unknown Sources from the settings.
Download the Amazon appstore app.
Enable the option to save Amazon Video to sd card. Now after following these steps copy the video into your pc via smartphone.
After this simply put your usb on your android tv and watch the video.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

laurenmiller said:


> I personally download amazon prime videos on my Android sd card and then copy it in my usb and then play it on my Android tv. If you want to do this, simply follow these steps.
> 
> Enable Unknown Sources from the settings.
> Download the Amazon appstore app.
> ...


You might be able to side load the Amazon appstore app on your android TV device and not have to copy the video.


----------

